# What do I do with the males?



## peaceful (Mar 31, 2009)

Whacked 6 of 8 I have going since they showed me their male parts.  What can I do with them now?  Lots of leafy green.  They are chopped and hanging currently.  Can they be smoked? Cooked? Composted? Are they good for anything?  Thanks all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2009)

Into the trash Can is the safest. And no,,dont ya dare smoke that nasty basterd.

By the way,,be carefull about throwing Pot Plants away.Another words,,make sure the garbage PPL dont get a busted bag with Pot Plants staring at them.


----------



## peaceful (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe.  Sounds good brother.  I think these will get shreaded and buried under my outdoor tomatoes this year.  The good thing is that my two ladies have lots of room now!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep,,I bury all males.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah  toss them out..And there aint a MAN alive that wouldnt take 2 Females:giggle:  been my life long Dream:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Mar 31, 2009)

great compost..


----------



## peaceful (Mar 31, 2009)

You got that right!  :hubba:  My wife doesn't even mind these girlies.





			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah toss them out..And there aint a MAN alive that wouldnt take 2 Females:giggle: been my life long Dream:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Mar 31, 2009)

peaceful said:
			
		

> You got that right!  :hubba:  My wife doesn't even mind these girlies.



... the mistress marijuana....


----------



## SMOK3R (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya I bury mine too


----------



## bingo22 (Apr 7, 2009)

ok, greetings fellow consumers! im new to this site and see a lot of posts on male plants., so i had to reply. 2 things to do leave them with females to pollinate, or cut them up but do not i repeat do not throw away in any area around you mothers. females. male plants can pollinate from up to 2 miles away. so to be safe..... burn the ****


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 7, 2009)

welcome bingo i'm with you and the other chappies... have yea a merry ole burial / bbq


----------

